# Audrey contemplates - A cross section



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Just my take on of the great Audrey Hepburn's Philanthropism. Based on a famous fashion shoot, I imagine at the time of the actual photos, in her own mind she is looking outward through a window and is deliberating as to how she can perhaps help people less fortunate than herself.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Have always liked the kodilith style artwork...


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you George, I have always been aware of this high contrast effect, but being self taught I never new what it was called. I'm so glad that I joined this forum as it is a mine of information and inspiration.


----------

